# Nerite Snails??



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I have a few questions on them... Hopefully the list won't be long. Haha (;

- How do you move them from a tank to another? Do you just pick up the shell and just place it in? Of course, you'd have to acclimate first but in general.
- My tank is a 3.5 gallon, cycled and heated to 78F. I usually do 1 75% change per week because of the nitrate buildup. Will the snail be fine in here? I'd probably have to increase water changes so there will be no spikes... And aokashi told me it will be fine if the water is kept cleaner.
- How do you tell if it's a girl or boy? I'm only getting one but I'd like to know its gender overall. ^^


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

I would quarantine the snail first. If all is good then acclimate the snail to it's new tank. When handling them you gently grab the shell and try to slide them up the wall of whatever they are in. Just make sure you are gentle with them. Then I normally set them on the gravel and then wait a min or two. Then the snail will pop out and start cleaning.  Nerites are hard to get off the side of the walls of tanks, lol! Very strong little guys or gals. As for the tank nitrites my tank is not cycled so a more experienced gal or guy will have to help you with that. As for boys or girls *shrugs* I have no idea. Sorry. I will google it for ya.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you.  I better not touch their body, it's all slimy. Eww... I'll QT and make sure their shells won't get smushed.


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Thank you.  I better not touch their body, it's all slimy. Eww... I'll QT and make sure their shells won't get smushed.


LOL! No prob. Yeah but they are so cute.  Also thank you for answering my baby betta thread. You were most helpful.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

They better be cute!! I never really liked snails but I have an algae explosion in my tank. I'm gonna have a poll for names. xD But my LFS better have them, my Petsmart and Petco don't have them. D:< And you're welcome.


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> They better be cute!! I never really liked snails but I have an algae explosion in my tank. I'm gonna have a poll for names. xD But my LFS better have them, my Petsmart and Petco don't have them. D:< And you're welcome.


I heart snails but nerites are my fav! They are too cute and will love to much the algae you have in the tank.  I know a few sellers on ebay sell them if you can't find them at your LFS. So many different varieties too.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Make sure they are alive before you leave the store. I recently bought 2 more from petco, got them home only to find out they were empty shells! :shock::-?

You have to special order them from petco.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

My LFS doesn't have them. I guess I'll just special order then!! ):


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I have a nerite with my betta in a filtered 5 gallon and they are great little guys. They are quite small, but eat algae like a champ.  Is the tank filtered? They should be fine non-filtered as long as you do 2 water changes a week. Once all of the algae is gone, supplement their diet with some fresh green veggies (cucumber is a fave) and/or algae tablets. Make sure your tank is completely shut as they are known to escape.

In the next betta fish bi-weekly (comes out Oct 1st) my article is on nerite snails, so stay tuned for that. LOL 

When you move them from tank to tank just put a fresh veggie in one tank, wait for it to latch on and start nomming, then move the veg.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes, the tank is cycled. I can't seem to find them, I'll keep looking!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Nerites are cheap algae machines. I have 2 in my 5g cycled tank. They're VERY slow so I find my 2 aren't cleaning the algae fast enough. I'm just going to have to scrub it tonight. They are low bioload and you probably won't touch their skin since they are mostly shell. You can barely see their eyes. 
They like hard water and are adorable.


----------

